# Cartier Love Bracelet - Without or With 4 Diamonds?



## kim_mac

i'm going to cartier this afternoon to buy a love bracelet but need your help deciding between the plain or 4 diamonds.  i know the plain is the original and iconic but i LOVE diamonds and the 4 diamonds would give me the best of both worlds - the look of the screws and diamonds.  i'm probably going to go with rose gold but i'll try on the yellow gold just in case it looks better on me.  

please help me!!!  plain or with 4 diamonds???  which do you prefer???


----------



## luvmy3girls

I prefer the plain..I think less is more in this case. I love the simplicity of it.


----------



## whoops

With! Normally I'm a fan of plain, but in this case I prefer the half screw/half diamonds love bangle.


----------



## kim_mac

also fyi - the 4 diamond bracelet is slightly thicker (more metal) than the plain and has more glow coming from the metal.  i didn't know this until the SA pointed it out.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I am with whoops - I would go for the 4 diamonds Love bracelet.


----------



## Tamarind

Diamonds, for sure.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I would go plain.  If it was a bracelet that is easily removed for cleaning, then I would opt for diamonds.


----------



## wendy_bruin

Diamonds!  Like you mentioned, Kim, you get the best of both worlds.

I went with 4 diamonds because I found the plain one a bit boring.

Have a great time at the boutique today!


----------



## darkangel07760

It sounds to me like you want the diamonds more.  So go for the diamonds!  I like it better without, because it goes with more, but it is entirely up to you. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Lec8504

Usually I love diamonds on everything but on this one..I perfer the plain..it's more classic that way.


----------



## kim_mac

4 votes plain
4 votes diamond

here's a picture with all the combos: pave, 4 diamond, 10 diamond, and plain.  i love them all!


----------



## Candice0985

i'm the tie breaker LOL 4 diamonds all the way, best of both worlds!! and I love pink gold! you are going to have my dream bracelet kim mac!


----------



## darkangel07760

I like the middle picture with the pave diamonds on the pink gold!  Sweet!


----------



## Phillyfan

Please tell me price of the 4 diamond one, if you don't mind. I have a plain WG bangle. I love it but it is a little plain. So I vote 4 diamond. Is it over $8000 U.S. dollars yet?


----------



## kim_mac

darkangel07760 said:


> I like the middle picture with the pave diamonds on the pink gold!  Sweet!



that combo of pave and 4 diamonds is TDF!  but the price of the pave is $33,800!  yikes!!!  i'd rather have something else for that price.  also since the bracelet is not easily removable, the bracelet might get very dirty and soap scummy.  i'm thinking of stacking it with a different rose gold pave bracelet in the future.  LOVE that middle picture!!!


----------



## kim_mac

Hokaplan said:


> Please tell me price of the 4 diamond one, if you don't mind. I have a plain WG bangle. I love it but it is a little plain. So I vote 4 diamond. Is it over $8000 U.S. dollars yet?



price is $7600 USD but there is a price increase march 1st.  that's why i'm getting one NOW!


----------



## designerdiva40

I've got the plain yg but if I could of afforded it with diamonds I would of, as you know what they say Diamonds are a girls best friend, but try both on & see which one you prefer.


----------



## kim_mac

4 votes plain
8 votes diamond

it's interesting to hear that some of you with the plain feel that it's TOO plain and now wish for diamonds.  i think that's where i'm headed.  most of my stuff has diamonds (watches, jewelry) and if i want to pair it with the rose gold ballon bleu with diamonds, i think the love bracelet with diamonds would match perfectly.  now i just have to figure out if i want tight versus loose fit and rose versus yellow gold!  and what i want to stack it with in the future haha!

i love getting advice from tpf because it really helps me to think through and make the right decision.  

thanks so much everyone!!!  i can't wait to get it on me and take modeling pics to share!!!


----------



## Bethc

4 screws/4 diamonds


----------



## Lharding

I have the rg with 4 diamonds.  It's gorgeous.  The new price USD will be $8225!


----------



## kim_mac

4 votes plain
10 votes diamond

thanks so much!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

That is a big price jump from $7600 to $8225! I think I'll get another rolex instead. LOL!


----------



## kbella86

4 diamonds for sure! I have the YG plain and if I get another one it will def be the 4 diamonds or the colored sapphire!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Phillyfan

oooh - what is price of colored sapphire? That is my birthstone.


----------



## Bentley1

Definitely 4 diamonds.  

I have the wg with 4 diamonds and at first I didn't realize that there was a big difference in appearance between the bracelets with diamonds and those without.  However, they plate the items with diamonds to make them infinitely more shiny than the non-diamond love pieces and as you mentioned the gold is thicker.  IMO its just much more luxurious.

Also, its not TOO flashy where its not versatile. It is the best of both worlds and I wear my every single day and it looks just as good with sweatpants at the gym as it does with an evening gown.

Please post pics of whatever you get!


----------



## kim_mac

Bentley1 said:


> Definitely 4 diamonds.
> 
> I have the wg with 4 diamonds and at first I didn't realize that there was a big difference in appearance between the bracelets with diamonds and those without.  However, they plate the items with diamonds to make them infinitely more shiny than the non-diamond love pieces and as you mentioned the gold is thicker.  IMO its just much more luxurious.
> 
> Also, its not TOO flashy where its not versatile. It is the best of both worlds and I wear my every single day and it looks just as good with sweatpants at the gym as it does with an evening gown.
> 
> Please post pics of whatever you get!



"infinitely more shiny"
"more luxurious"

i'm sold!!!  ahhhh, i can't wait to get it!  i'll definitely post pics when i get it.

thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## kim_mac

Hokaplan said:


> That is a big price jump from $7600 to $8225! I think I'll get another rolex instead. LOL!



yes, when you put it that way, the love bracelet seems overpriced!

i think the colored sapphire is referring to the multicolored gemstone one that is available in rose gold and white gold.  they used to make a pink sapphire one but it's not on the website and not available in the US.  maybe it's been discontinued.  anyway, the multicolored gemstone one is priced at $7650 USD (before march 1 price increase).  here's the link:

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6033816-love-bracelet


----------



## mkimimi

I would go with 4 Diamonds.


----------



## Chloeloves

When I first read your post I thought "it sounds as if op already prefers the dia option"!, now I know you do.

I was going to say go for dia as it is my favorite, btw, are you thinking of a RG VCA Perlee? (when you mention stacking?).

Enjoy shopping!


----------



## sjunky13

DEF diamonds. Rose gold with 4 diamond! wow! I just got a rold gold and diamond love ring. I want the bracelet too! I can't wait to see pics. I hoep they have it in stock  and we see pics tonight!


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky13 said:


> DEF diamonds. Rose gold with 4 diamond! wow! I just got a rold gold and diamond love ring. I want the bracelet too! I can't wait to see pics. I hoep they have it in stock  and we see pics tonight!



unfortunately i won't have the bracelet tonight.  i'm going to ship out of state to save on tax and won't have it until next week


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> unfortunately i won't have the bracelet tonight. i'm going to ship out of state to save on tax and won't have it until next week


 Ohh smart move! Did you try it on? I got the love earrings and I think I should of got the bracelet instead. This price increase is really steep and I feel pressured to get what I want. 
Not "need" as my husband would say. Haha. I agree that the peices with diamonds are more thick and luxurious. Even my ring is thicker. Sa said it needs to be to hold the diamonds. Oh were is 8k?


----------



## Chloeloves

congrats Kim mac, look forward to your reveal


----------



## Phillyfan

I cannot believe how expensive the Cartier Love line is now and what it will be after the increases. I always say - I'm so glad that I already have my plain WG bangle and my plain RG cuff!


----------



## kim_mac

thank you again to everyone that helped me make my purchase today.  i went in and tried on rose gold versus yellow gold, size 16 versus 17, and plain versus 4 diamond.  

while the yellow gold was beautiful (especially with 10 diamonds!), the rose gold looked better with my skin tone.  i love cartier rose gold!  there was enough movement with size 16, and size 17 seemed too big when it was closer to my wrist so i went with size 16.  both plain and 4 diamond were gorgeous.  i am partial to diamonds since this will be my only love bracelet (don't plan on stacking another love bracelet) and i LOVE diamonds.  

so in the end, i got rose gold with 4 diamonds!!!  yay!  even though i won't be receiving until next week, i sneaked a couple of pictures with my iphone to share with all of you!!! 

enjoy!


----------



## surfergirljen

SO PRETTY!!!  OMG it's STUNNING! Great choice!

Did they say anything more about this plating stuff?? So curious!


----------



## Junkenpo

beautiful!!

i'm envious.  The love bracelet with 4 diamonds is my fave!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I LOVE your VCA ring!!!  And I saw you tried on the balloon bleu with diamonds    Congrats on your love bangle!


----------



## Koga

It looks very pretty with your VCA-ring! Great choice! 

Are you planning to wear it with all gold watches in RG or YG?


----------



## Leah

Congrats! The rose gold with diamonds was my favorite choice for you! It looks perfect with your ring and your nail polish!


----------



## kimber418

Beautiful!  Love your Van Cleef ring!


----------



## Phillyfan

Congrats! It is absolutely beautiful. Do you plan on wearing all the time and never taking it off?


----------



## sjunky13

It is soo gorgeous! I love it with the VCA ring. Damn!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Congrats, it is lovely


----------



## kim_mac

Koga said:


> It looks very pretty with your VCA-ring! Great choice!
> 
> Are you planning to wear it with all gold watches in RG or YG?



hi koga, thanks for the compliments.  my vca ring is my HG ring and i'm so glad it goes well with it since it's white and yellow gold.  i'm planning to wear it with all gold watches - white, yellow and rose (but still need to work on getting the rose gold watch - ballon bleu medium with diamond bezel) - with the price increase it may be unattainable but a girl can dream, right?


----------



## kim_mac

thank you, leah, kimber418, hokaplan, sjunky13, twinkle.tink!  

hokaplan, i plan on wearing 24/7 but maybe leaving at home for airport trips since i hear it could take 20 minutes sometimes to get a female TSA agent to wand me and my 2 and 4 year old might melt down!  i might try traveling once to see if it sets off alarms because i know i'll miss it


----------



## Madame H

Congrate Kim Mac!!!
does anyone know that carat weight of each diamonds on the bracelet?


----------



## supersaucy

Congrats Kim! Your bracelet is so beautiful!


----------



## bextasy

I like the original one!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Madame H said:


> Congrate Kim Mac!!!
> does anyone know that carat weight of each diamonds on the bracelet?



I was told 11 points each by my SA.  Maybe other people can chime in?


----------



## greensleaves

I enquired directly with Cartier via the website and was told 1 carat for the 4 diamond bracelet, so 25 points per diamond.  I was quite surprised they were that big!


----------



## chocopie

congratulations on your beautiful bracelet!   i received one in YG with all diamonds recently, and though i was concerned about setting off the alarm at the airports too, i was surprised it didn't go off at all!  i had actually tried taking it off beforehand, but i had recently had it cleaned and when the SA put it back on, he must have tightened it a lot because we couldn't get it off using the screw that was included.

anyway, congratulations again, and hope you enjoy it lots! 



kim_mac said:


> thank you, leah, kimber418, hokaplan, sjunky13, twinkle.tink!
> 
> hokaplan, i plan on wearing 24/7 but maybe leaving at home for airport trips since i hear it could take 20 minutes sometimes to get a female TSA agent to wand me and my 2 and 4 year old might melt down!  i might try traveling once to see if it sets off alarms because i know i'll miss it


----------



## kimber418

Kim_mac,

This is what I know about traveling (airports) with the Love Bracelet on.....
My friend from my pilates class has one and travels frequently with her job.  She said
the airport security in many airports know about the bracelets and if it does go off they pull you aside and you will either be scanned again or hand-inspected. She said hers does not set the scanner off all the time.  If you wear a long sleeve top I think it helps.  I am going to NYC in a week so I will report what happens with my new WG Love Bracelet.  I have been wearing nonstop since Feb. 14 and am so used to it 
that I would miss it if I had to leave it at home!​


----------



## Bethc

I have the 2 cuffs that I've worn through the scanner many times and they do not set off the security.  I wonder what's different?  Wouldn't it be the same for all jewelry?


----------



## kim_mac

i think the cuffs don't have the screws and those might be what sets off the security at airports.


----------



## suzie w

yes the love bracelets set off security alarm.  not a big issue.  they just look and let you go.  some airport alarms are more sensitive then others.


----------



## purplepinky

I have the WG from several years ago, so it's half diamonds (6) and I LOVE it. Just adds a lil something extra


----------



## bink

We're twins! Love it on you, you were it well! I just flew one week ago, and I had no problems. Was not wearing a long shirt either, but I did have my screw driver packed in my carry-on just in case. GL


----------



## babybumpkins

bink said:


> We're twins! Love it on you, you were it well! I just flew one week ago, and I had no problems. Was not wearing a long shirt either, but I did have my screw driver packed in my carry-on just in case. GL



So strange - seems like no one knows what the secret is to this !
I guess airports have different sensitivities ...but some people seem to never set it off and some always do. My SA said he just gets pulled aside for the extra search and its no big deal, that he recommended that over taking it on and off - so that we don't damage the screws. He has worn his YG for like 19 years   it was beautiful.


----------



## kimber418

I plan on leaving my WG love bracelet on next week when traveling to NYC.  However,
when traveling with my DH I don't think he will have the patience if I am held up by security if anything is set off.  He is a very impatient traveler......

This will be my practice round at our airport. :0  I will report back.


----------



## kohl_mascara

My SA told me to keep your arms close to your body when you are going through the detector and it shouldn't go off.


----------



## whoops

I've worn gold through several airports throughout the world and have never got stopped. The only time I did was for a clasp on a shirt but not the bracelet. The bracelet is about the thickness of the love bangle and was in gold and closed with a S clasp so I never took it off. Never had any problem before. So you should be fine. Wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## FiiFii

hello there..

i dont know if this thread is the right place to post my comment or question but im new here and im in desperate need of some help..
i own two PLAIN cartier love bracelets, YG & WG. I want to get a third one a RG with 4 diamonds. can i do that or the slight difference in thickness would be a problem?
many thanks


----------



## Jaded81

I prefer it without


----------



## einseine

whoops said:


> With! Normally I'm a fan of plain, but in this case I prefer the half screw/half diamonds love bangle.


 
I think exactly the same thing!


----------



## einseine

FiiFii said:


> hello there..
> 
> i dont know if this thread is the right place to post my comment or question but im new here and im in desperate need of some help..
> i own two PLAIN cartier love bracelets, YG & WG. I want to get a third one a RG with 4 diamonds. can i do that or the slight difference in thickness would be a problem?
> many thanks


 
Hello!!  I didn't know that there is difference in thickness between the Plain and the Diamond!!!  I don't think the slight difference in thickenss would cause problems when you stack them.  I am wondering if the difference in sizes would be a problem or not.  (I know this thread is an old one, but I voted anyway.)


----------



## almostaddict

Do anyone in here knows how many carat does the 4 diamond love bracelet have?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

almostaddict said:


> Do anyone in here knows how many carat does the 4 diamond love bracelet have?


I think the 4 is .40 ctw and the 6 is .60(approximately). The ten diamond is a full carat.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Resurrecting this thread. I'm currently deciding between a plain YG bracelet and a 4 diamond bracelet. To those that have the 4 diamond bracelet - do you find it difficult to keep it clean? I had a RG plain bracelet which started to develop a mildewy smell after around 8 months - turns out it was because there was gunk caught near the screws (on the inside). The 4 diamond Love has little holes on the inside where the diamonds are, which I'm assuming would be a prime spot for gunk to accumulate...do you have any problems with this?


As you can see...I'm pretty OCD...

Also, do you find that the diamond bracelet is a bit too flashy for everyday use? I already have a tennis bracelet which I'd wear with it when I need bling...so I'm trying to see whether or not the extra couple of thousand dollars is worth it (especially for 4 relatively tiny diamonds!)


----------



## Lovefour

DesignerNewbie said:


> Resurrecting this thread. I'm currently deciding between a plain YG bracelet and a 4 diamond bracelet. To those that have the 4 diamond bracelet - do you find it difficult to keep it clean? I had a RG plain bracelet which started to develop a mildewy smell after around 8 months - turns out it was because there was gunk caught near the screws (on the inside). The 4 diamond Love has little holes on the inside where the diamonds are, which I'm assuming would be a prime spot for gunk to accumulate...do you have any problems with this?
> 
> 
> As you can see...I'm pretty OCD...
> 
> Also, do you find that the diamond bracelet is a bit too flashy for everyday use? I already have a tennis bracelet which I'd wear with it when I need bling...so I'm trying to see whether or not the extra couple of thousand dollars is worth it (especially for 4 relatively tiny diamonds!)



How did you clean it? I was wondering about soaps and lotions getting stuck in mine. I just got mine a month ago. I have the plain yg but the diamond one is beautiful! Do you still wear the rg one?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I sold the RG - didn't really love the color in the end, so I'm looking for a YG. I had one with the new screw system, which may have made the problem with soap/lotion collection worse (seems to have more crevices than the old system). In the end, I used my Clarisonic to clean it (!!) which worked a treat. I doubt that'd work with the diamond one though.


----------



## Lovefour

DesignerNewbie said:


> I sold the RG - didn't really love the color in the end, so I'm looking for a YG. I had one with the new screw system, which may have made the problem with soap/lotion collection worse (seems to have more crevices than the old system). In the end, I used my Clarisonic to clean it (!!) which worked a treat. I doubt that'd work with the diamond one though.



Mine is the new screw system also. If you buy another one it will have the new screw system so are you thinking of buying a used one? That makes me nervous. Also is the old system that much better in your opinion? I have seen used ones on Fashflair but I know nothing about buying from them.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I would probably buy it new - I'd just deal with the new screw system the way I did before. I'm just worried that the diamond version will be more difficult to clean.


----------



## vsminimoose

I say NO diamonds.

I love the way they look and everything but there is something about a solid gold band with no bling that makes it look more classic.

That and the fact that I HATE having to worry about stones falling out.  I doubt you would have to worry much about Cartier but it happens.  This is a main reason why I'm sad to pass up on eternity wedding rings or multiple stone engagement rings....I don't want to ever have to worry about loose stones or cleaning.

I like LOW maintenance jewelry.


----------



## Lovefour

DesignerNewbie said:


> I would probably buy it new - I'd just deal with the new screw system the way I did before. I'm just worried that the diamond version will be more difficult to clean.



That's what I think. I would rather have it new. Take a pic when you decide!
Thanks for the info,:


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Thank you for you input *Lovefour* and *vsminimoose*. I'm leaning toward the plain bracelet - the biggest reason being the ability to clean it. That's today anyway. Yesterday I was hellbent on a diamond one!


----------



## Lharding

DesignerNewbie said:


> Resurrecting this thread. I'm currently deciding between a plain YG bracelet and a 4 diamond bracelet. To those that have the 4 diamond bracelet - do you find it difficult to keep it clean? I had a RG plain bracelet which started to develop a mildewy smell after around 8 months - turns out it was because there was gunk caught near the screws (on the inside). The 4 diamond Love has little holes on the inside where the diamonds are, which I'm assuming would be a prime spot for gunk to accumulate...do you have any problems with this?



DesignerNewbie - I've had mine 18 months.  No problems with smells, color changing (I have RG) or stones falling out.  I wash mine in the shower!  Also, I'm right handed and wear my Love on my right wrist.  I do wear a stretchy wrist band when working in the garden or kitchen.


----------



## Lovefour

Lharding said:


> DesignerNewbie - I've had mine 18 months.  No problems with smells, color changing (I have RG) or stones falling out.  I wash mine in the shower!  Also, I'm right handed and wear my Love on my right wrist.  I do wear a stretchy wrist band when working in the garden or kitchen.



The sweat band is the greatest I too wear it when cleaning!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I use a yoga headband instead of a sweatband to separate my Love from my Clou when I'm doing yoga and I don't want them banging together.


----------



## pws22

What about putting on body lotion after shower? It's pretty difficult to avoid the lotion getting onto the bracelet. Should I use sweat band too?


----------



## Candice0985

pws22 said:


> What about putting on body lotion after shower? It's pretty difficult to avoid the lotion getting onto the bracelet. Should I use sweat band too?


just put lotion on, if you get it on your bracelet....rinse under some water?


----------



## bellz

diamonds


----------



## lapurse

I had the hardest time deciding between the plain or 4 diamond yg love bracelet. Finally bought a plain one a couple of days ago but still wavering! Anyone been in a same situation a while back and have honestly regretted going with plain? Or became happier that you picked the plain as time went on?

I don't plan on getting more Love but will be adding JUC rg diamond in a year or two. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LVoeletters

I really wish I went with the 4 diamond back then. The price was better obviously, and it would have been feasible to do it. However the sales associate insisted that I should wait for a man to buy the 4 diamond for me and that I'll ruin a later milestone. I bought t after I graduated college. Now I regret not going with my gut and getting it when I could have. I am in a great relationship but at the price i can't ask for it until a much later date. I cringe at what the price will be then.


----------



## ling0882434

I have been wanting the diamond one for 5-6 yrs. was also waiting for a man to get it though I could have bought long ago myself. I prefer over the plain. 4 stones are just the right amount that I can still wear daily!


----------



## lapurse

LVoeletters said:


> I really wish I went with the 4 diamond back then. The price was better obviously, and it would have been feasible to do it. However the sales associate insisted that I should wait for a man to buy the 4 diamond for me and that I'll ruin a later milestone. I bought t after I graduated college. Now I regret not going with my gut and getting it when I could have. I am in a great relationship but at the price i can't ask for it until a much later date. I cringe at what the price will be then.


Thanks for sharing your experience and thought..that is precisely what I'm afraid of..that I will regret it later and not come to love it. Would you still want the diamond one if you were to get another love or JUC with diamonds? Or do you think having two diamond bracelets stacked together is a bit much?


----------



## lapurse

LVoeletters said:


> I really wish I went with the 4 diamond back then. The price was better obviously, and it would have been feasible to do it. However the sales associate insisted that I should wait for a man to buy the 4 diamond for me and that I'll ruin a later milestone. I bought t after I graduated college. Now I regret not going with my gut and getting it when I could have. I am in a great relationship but at the price i can't ask for it until a much later date. I cringe at what the price will be then.


maybe you can look into selling the plain and putting the money to get your 4 diamonds..not sure how much you'll lose in selling the plain but it may be worth it in the long run with the price increases?


----------



## back 2 home

First of all congratulations on your new bracelet! as for your question, I had the same concern and I have been thinking about it for almost two years! Two weeks ago I finally decided to buy the love with the four diamonds! so excited to have it in my collection  here is my reasoning for that decision:


1- I&#8217;m not the kind that likes to buy the same jewelry twice, so if I liked the style on me I will not go and buy another one, I will save up money to buy other bracelets.  If that is the case then I definitely want to have the option that will satisfy me the most, gold and diamonds together! The love with four diamonds is the choice for sure!


2- Let&#8217;s just assume that your aim in the next few years is to get love bracelet and juste un clou you will go through those two different scenarios ( If you are like me and don&#8217;t like to buy same bracelet twice): 

First scenario; You will first buy the plain love and you are so happy with it, later on you will feel like wanting to get an upgraded version; the four diamonds one.  In this case you have paid for the plain and you will pay later for the four diamonds and of course later on you want to add a juste un clou to your collection eventually you have paid for three bracelets to build up you collection.

Second scenario; you buy love with four diamonds first, and with years you add a juste un clou to your collection.  This way you have accomplished your aim in having two different bracelets without feeling the need to have different versions of the same bracelet.

If you still have the option to return the bracelet, I would highly suggest that you do so and get the four diamonds one, you wont regret it!


----------



## lapurse

back 2 home said:


> First of all congratulations on your new bracelet! as for your question, I had the same concern and I have been thinking about it for almost two years! Two weeks ago I finally decided to buy the love with the four diamonds! so excited to have it in my collection  here is my reasoning for that decision:
> 
> 
> 1- I&#8217;m not the kind that likes to buy the same jewelry twice, so if I liked the style on me I will not go and buy another one, I will save up money to buy other bracelets.  If that is the case then I definitely want to have the option that will satisfy me the most, gold and diamonds together! The love with four diamonds is the choice for sure!
> 
> 
> 2- Let&#8217;s just assume that your aim in the next few years is to get love bracelet and juste un clou you will go through those two different scenarios ( If you are like me and don&#8217;t like to buy same bracelet twice):
> 
> First scenario; You will first buy the plain love and you are so happy with it, later on you will feel like wanting to get an upgraded version; the four diamonds one.  In this case you have paid for the plain and you will pay later for the four diamonds and of course later on you want to add a juste un clou to your collection eventually you have paid for three bracelets to build up you collection.
> 
> Second scenario; you buy love with four diamonds first, and with years you add a juste un clou to your collection.  This way you have accomplished your aim in having two different bracelets without feeling the need to have different versions of the same bracelet.
> 
> If you still have the option to return the bracelet, I would highly suggest that you do so and get the four diamonds one, you wont regret it!


thank you so much for sharing your thoughts! Yes, I believe I'm like you in that I don't like getting multiples of same jewelry so I will only have 1 love. If that's the case, I will 100% go with 4 diamonds. However, I'm planning on the JUC with diamonds, and so I'm not sure if stacking two (juc with diamonds and love with 4 diamonds) might be too much. I'm thinking plain Love and diamond JUC will be a nice balance? If you were to get a JUC to stack with your diamond love, would you go for JUC diamonds or plain?

Sorry this is really a first-world problem..


----------



## back 2 home

lapurse said:


> thank you so much for sharing your thoughts! Yes, I believe I'm like you in that I don't like getting multiples of same jewelry so I will only have 1 love. If that's the case, I will 100% go with 4 diamonds. However, I'm planning on the JUC with diamonds, and so I'm not sure if stacking two (juc with diamonds and love with 4 diamonds) might be too much. I'm thinking plain Love and diamond JUC will be a nice balance? If you were to get a JUC to stack with your diamond love, would you go for JUC diamonds or plain?
> 
> Sorry this is really a first-world problem..



you are most welcome  well the JUC is an edgy piece, I'm not sure if I want to get it in diamonds, but I might change my mind later, I probably need another two years to decide lol

All the best honey, really get what makes you happy, both loves( plain & diamonds) are stunning! hope you wear them with joy and happiness


----------



## sailorstripes

It sounds like you should at least go back to the boutique and try the one with diamonds on. If you are only going to own one Love, get the one with diamonds, even if you are planning to add a JUC with diamonds to your collection later on. Couldn't help adding this photo of Rachel Zoe with one great stack and it looks like hers is the diamond version of the Love, alongside the diamond version of the JUC!

The photo is by Getty Images and is from January 2015.


----------



## SweetNavi

The best thing is to go to the store and try the plain love + diamond JUC, then the diamond love with diamond JUC and then the diamond love with plain JUC. Then you will know for sure if you made the right choice or if you need to change your plain love for the diamond one. 

When you have them on your wrist you will know what to do! It would be a shame if you will regret your purchase now, better invest a little bit of time and go back to the store and try all the options so you don't waste any money


----------



## Chardelle

I have plain Rg love and never regretted buying it. For the JUC bracelet, IMO it looks better with diamonds. I initially bought the JUC ring Wg no diamonds and then exchanged it with diamonds and never felt more satisfied)


----------



## Tiare

Chardelle said:


> I have plain Rg love and never regretted buying it. For the JUC bracelet, IMO it looks better with diamonds. I initially bought the JUC ring Wg no diamonds and then exchanged it with diamonds and never felt more satisfied)



I think this is the ideal combo for YG - plain Love and JUC with diamonds.


----------



## LVoeletters

lapurse said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience and thought..that is precisely what I'm afraid of..that I will regret it later and not come to love it. Would you still want the diamond one if you were to get another love or JUC with diamonds? Or do you think having two diamond bracelets stacked together is a bit much?



No lol, I would love to have a diamond love bangle stacked with more diamond pieces.  Cartier is streamlined and simple. I prefer cartier because the jewelry has a "lived" with you look. I like my jewelry and clothes to look effortless. So I like combining diamond pieces (wherever I can) with my casual but well-fitting wardrobe.


----------



## may3545

I bought the plain and exchanged it two days later with the 4 diamonds, YG. No regrets, love it. It was a gift for myself, no need for a milestone. I'm like you-- I prefer buying just one (though I also have a second Love with rainbow gemstones, I wear one at a time), and diamonds are great. I love wearing mine and looking at it makes me happy.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Personally the 4 diamond love and diamond JUC is my favorite stack. The JUC with diamonds outshines the plain love to me but both with some diamond (not pave or 10 dia) to me is perfect! It's out of my price range but if we're me that's what i would do. I too and not a huge fan of multiple loves. I'm saving up for a JUC now and then from there would only stack with smaller chain like bracelets


----------



## partialtopink

I have a YG plain love, but always wanted the diamond version. This was my graduation present from NP school. I think a YG diamond JUC bracelet is in my future. I say, go for the 4 diamond love.


----------



## DA Club

Hi there, congrats on your love! I have both a WG and RG plain love and don't regret getting the non diamond version. What I do regret the most is not getting a diamond JUC in rose gold. I got the plain JUC instead. The plain love looks amazing stacked with a diamond JUC so later I ended up buying a white gold diamond JUC so now I have a plain and diamond version of the JUC. I agree with other posters to go back to the store and try on different combos. For me, I prefer the plain loves with diamond JUCs because the diamonds in the JUCs stand out so much more.


----------



## lapurse

DA Club said:


> Hi there, congrats on your love! I have both a WG and RG plain love and don't regret getting the non diamond version. What I do regret the most is not getting a diamond JUC in rose gold. I got the plain JUC instead. The plain love looks amazing stacked with a diamond JUC so later I ended up buying a white gold diamond JUC so now I have a plain and diamond version of the JUC. I agree with other posters to go back to the store and try on different combos. For me, I prefer the plain loves with diamond JUCs because the diamonds in the JUCs stand out so much more.


thank you for you your input! I decided on stick with the plain love for this exact reason. The JUC with diamond just took my breath away and I can't wait to wear it with plain in the future. I thought about exchanging my love to the 4 diamond but decided that the plain would be a nice balance with next to the diamond JUC. Thank you again, you have beautiful collection of jewelry!


----------



## lapurse

Thank you everyone for sharing your thoughts! I recently went back to the boutique and tried on the diamond JUC stacked with my plain Love and tried on with a 4-diamond Love. They were both beautiful and fabulous but decided that the diamond JUC and plain Love was my favorite combo and more my style. Now, just gotta decide if I want the RG or YG JUC to stack with my YG Love. But I have some time to mull it over.


----------



## camela

Earlier I also get double minded but finally made up my mind to have 4 diamond. Now I thought that I was right in my decision.


----------



## Rami00

Omg. I went through this diamonds vs plain. Well, diamonds won for me. I wear two...white and yellow gold with four diamonds. I have it from quite a while now and I am very content with the decision I made...phewwww...I would have regretted the plain.


----------



## gators

Rami00 said:


> Omg. I went through this diamonds vs plain. Well, diamonds won for me. I wear two...white and yellow gold with four diamonds. I have it from quite a while now and I am very content with the decision I made...phewwww...I would have regretted the plain.



I love your stack Rami00.  that's exactly what I want


----------



## snickyla

camela said:


> Earlier I also get double minded but finally made up my mind to have 4 diamond. Now I thought that I was right in my decision.


----------



## jpezmom

lapurse said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing your thoughts! I recently went back to the boutique and tried on the diamond JUC stacked with my plain Love and tried on with a 4-diamond Love. They were both beautiful and fabulous but decided that the diamond JUC and plain Love was my favorite combo and more my style. Now, just gotta decide if I want the RG or YG JUC to stack with my YG Love. But I have some time to mull it over.


Hi lapurse!  Just curious what you decided on.  Can you post photos?  I'm totally struggling with the plain or diamond Love, as I just tried on the diamond JUC and it is stunning.  (I can't get it out of my mind think I NEED it!)  I was going to go for diamond love on its own but now I want to stack with a JUC.  I think a diamond love + diamond JUC may be too much for everyday wear?  I work in a office for a large brokerage firm (so don't want to be too blingy as semi-conservative) and am a baseball mom on weekends.  So, I am leaning towards plain love + diamond JUC (can remove JUC if it's too dressy for the occasion).  Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## lapurse

Hi jpezmom, at the end I exchanged it to the 4 diamond version and am so so thankful I did. Knowing myself, I don't think I'd wear Love and JUC together all the time but will stack JUC (diamond) on a more more special occasion. If so, I wanted to have a little more oomph when I'm wearing my Love all the time. The 4 diamonds are actually pretty subtle and not at all flashy. Btw, I work in a very similar work environment and have a little toddler too. I also knew 100% that if I looked down at my plain love, I'd always be thinking about the missing diamonds [emoji13]


----------



## lapurse




----------



## jpezmom

lapurse said:


> Hi jpezmom, at the end I exchanged it to the 4 diamond version and am so so thankful I did. Knowing myself, I don't think I'd wear Love and JUC together all the time but will stack JUC (diamond) on a more more special occasion. If so, I wanted to have a little more oomph when I'm wearing my Love all the time. The 4 diamonds are actually pretty subtle and not at all flashy. Btw, I work in a very similar work environment and have a little toddler too. I also knew 100% that if I looked down at my plain love, I'd always be thinking about the missing diamonds [emoji13]



Wow - your diamond love is gorgeous!  So beautiful by itself.  I agree that it's understated and elegant - appropriate for a work environment. Thank you for sharing your story - it is so helpful.  I will go with the diamond Love first and then add diamond JUC later.  My husband doesn't get the Love (thinks it's too industrial) but at the end of the day, its on my arm, not his!  My original wish was the Love but got sidetracked by the diamond JUC.  Thanks for putting me back on track - I now know my wishlist!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Love the diamond, definitely get the diamond.


----------



## jpezmom

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love the diamond, definitely get the diamond.


If you could only get one (4 diamond Love or diamond JUC), which would you get?  I want both but can only buy one at this time.  I am leaning towards JUC as it is easy to remove and love the way it wraps around the wrist.  I'm torn.  If only I could win the lottery!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jpezmom said:


> If you could only get one (4 diamond Love or diamond JUC), which would you get?  I want both but can only buy one at this time.  I am leaning towards JUC as it is easy to remove and love the way it wraps around the wrist.  I'm torn.  If only I could win the lottery!!


To be honest, if it were me I would start with the classic. The love is the classic. The JUC is really gorgeous, but I will say that you will want to stack so then get the JUC later. But the diamond love is so gorgeous. I love it, wish I had gone for that instead.


----------



## sjunky13

jpezmom said:


> If you could only get one (4 diamond Love or diamond JUC), which would you get?  I want both but can only buy one at this time.  I am leaning towards JUC as it is easy to remove and love the way it wraps around the wrist.  I'm torn.  If only I could win the lottery!!


Honestly I love both and have both with no diamond! But I regret not getting the JUC with diamonds more than the love. 

The JUC with diamonds have a beautiful pave that catches light and shows more. The diamonds in the love do not show and sparkle as much. I would get the diamond JUC and I want to sell mine and get diamond!


----------



## jpezmom

sjunky13 said:


> Honestly I love both and have both with no diamond! But I regret not getting the JUC with diamonds more than the love.
> 
> The JUC with diamonds have a beautiful pave that catches light and shows more. The diamonds in the love do not show and sparkle as much. I would get the diamond JUC and I want to sell mine and get diamond!


Hi sjunky13 - I totally agree with you and purchased the pink gold JUC with diamonds last week!  I could not walk away from it - it is truly stunning.  I really like how the diamonds soften the nail motif.  I am selling a few purses to fund my new JUC so can totally relate to potentially selling your plain Love or JUC to upgrade to a diamond version.  If you don't have any emotional ties to these pieces, it may be worth considering.  But I do think there is definitely room in a jewelry collection for plain Loves and JUCs!


----------



## Fem1014

Hello all. I'm sure this has been asked many times in the past. I would like to add to current love stack. Currently I have the RG and YG plain love and usually pair it with my VCA MOP Alhambra bracelet. I love the look of my stack but wanted to add the WG love but I heard the plain WG love tarnishes because it's not rhodium plated. I also heard from a Cartier sales associate that the diamond WG love will eventually tarnish as well Do any of you have either?  Can you give me your opinions?  Also do you think adding the WG will take away the beauty of my current stack. Please help.


----------



## cartier_love

You could always get the WG diamond replated for $200 when the plating gets thin. You can get a WG plain plated through Cartier as well. I think you'd have a wonderful stack!


----------



## Fem1014

cartier_love said:


> You could always get the WG diamond replated for $200 when the plating gets thin. You can get a WG plain plated through Cartier as well. I think you'd have a wonderful stack!



Thanks. I didn't know that. What's your recommendation. Is getting the diamond one totaling .42 carats of diamonds worth an additional $4k?


----------



## cartier_love

Fem1014 said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that. What's your recommendation. Is getting the diamond one totaling .42 carats of diamonds worth an additional $4k?


I think it would look great to have the WG with diamond in the middle. I think it's worth the extra. It'll be interesting to see other comments


----------



## mslilinanana

i also prefer the WG with diamonds


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Personally I would get the white gold without diamonds and spend the remaining 4k on a tennis bracelet.  You will definately get more sparkle for your buck.


----------



## Gigi2012

Just my opinion...I have the RG 4 diamond and YG 4 diamond. I like the shine and bling...don't want to add a silver that will look like metal...or a bracelet that I have to get "dipped" in order to make it shine.  Just my opinion..no "white gold' for me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Personally I would get the white gold without diamonds and spend the remaining 4k on a tennis bracelet.  You will definately get more sparkle for your buck.


I agree with this. $4k for less than half a carat of diamonds is a waste. I'd much prefer to put that towards a tennis bracelet. 

And WG always fades a bit over time and has to get replated with rhodium. This is a common and expected part of good maintenance of that metal. It's easy and inexpensive. I look at it as I do with getting the prongs inspected / tightened on my rings or getting items polished. Jewelry requires upkeep and the replaying is a basic step. 

So I vote WG! It will be a lovely add and you'all have one of each.


----------



## Storm Spirit

If asked about yellow or rose gold, I'd say definitely diamonds! However, AFAIK Cartier rhodium plates their WG with diamonds, whereas their plain WG isn't rhodium plated. I don't want to have to worry about the plating wearing off over time (which it inevitably will), ending up with an uneven looking bracelet. Then you'd probably want to have it re-plated, which involves stripping off the existing rhodium plating before a new layer is applied, but you will lose some metal every time this is done.

So my vote is plain WG and if you really want some diamonds with your beautiful stack, spend the money you save on either a diamond tennis bracelet, or a more delicate style like Tiffany's DBTY.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Fem1014 said:


> Hello all. I'm sure this has been asked many times in the past. I would like to add to current love stack. Currently I have the RG and YG plain love and usually pair it with my VCA MOP Alhambra bracelet. I love the look of my stack but wanted to add the WG love but I heard the plain WG love tarnishes because it's not rhodium plated. I also heard from a Cartier sales associate that the diamond WG love will eventually tarnish as well Do any of you have either?  Can you give me your opinions?  Also do you think adding the WG will take away the beauty of my current stack. Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553753


Beautiful stack! Congrats!


----------



## Tinamanzo

Ahhhh. I can't decide.  Hubs bought me a 4 diamond wg love. We went back to get credit as it was snug and I don't want wg. 
My dilemma is . .. do I get 4 diamond or get both the classic and thin ?


----------



## Tinamanzo

Some more info.. I have a 10 month old at home .  I don't want to fuss with taking these on and off so I'm looking to wear everyday . Is the diamond too much for everyday?   Will the stack bother me we the clinking?   I have a wg  mop  vca bracelet . Would you wear them together or opposite arm?


----------



## babypanda

Tinamanzo said:


> Ahhhh. I can't decide.  Hubs bought me a 4 diamond wg love. We went back to get credit as it was snug and I don't want wg.
> My dilemma is . .. do I get 4 diamond or get both the classic and thin ?


I would chose classic and thin as I don’t find the 4 diamonds add anything to the bracelet. I know many would disagree but I like the classic look or the thin fully paved
Also I love the stack classic + thin. I wear it everyday (mine are both RG). I went to Cartier yesterday to check the new thin with 10diamonds in WG and found it doesn’t really add anything to my stack. The full diamond paved in thin is gorgeous though but costs more than a small car !
Please share your decision with us


----------



## luvmy3girls

I’m not a big fan of the thin, so I would get 1 classic. Whether it be with or without diamonds


----------



## Tinamanzo

luvmy3girls said:


> I’m not a big fan of the thin, so I would get 1 classic. Whether it be with or without diamonds



I have a credit now . If i get the classic without I will have a credit still ...enough for a thin .


----------



## luvmy3girls

Tinamanzo said:


> I have a credit now . If i get the classic without I will have a credit still ...enough for a thin .



I would get the 4 diamond classic one


----------



## impulsive

I got the classic love for Xmas from my hubby.  I have been thinking about which one for 2 years and could never make my mind up.  We went into Cartier, last weekend,  and I had my mind made up that I was going to get the 4diamond love.  There are 4 in our family and who doesn't want diamonds?  Right?  I tried them both on and I liked the classic better. The 4 diamond you had to really look to see/notice the diamonds and I didn't think the price of $4000 more was worth it.   If you like the thin get that too.  Or, is there anything else that you like?   You can always save part of the credit for later.  Don't feel rushed and make a rushed decision.   I took 2 years to decide, and tried them both on a dozen times over the 2 years, pairing it with the thin love and the JUC with diamonds.


----------



## Tinamanzo

impulsive said:


> I got the classic love for Xmas from my hubby.  I have been thinking about which one for 2 years and could never make my mind up.  We went into Cartier, last weekend,  and I had my mind made up that I was going to get the 4diamond love.  There are 4 in our family and who doesn't want diamonds?  Right?  I tried them both on and I liked the classic better. The 4 diamond you had to really look to see/notice the diamonds and I didn't think the price of $4000 more was worth it.   If you like the thin get that too.  Or, is there anything else that you like?   You can always save part of the credit for later.  Don't feel rushed and make a rushed decision.   I took 2 years to decide, and tried them both on a dozen times over the 2 years, pairing it with the thin love and the JUC with diamonds.



There are sooo many items I love!    I just don't know if it would ever get another love again ..id like a 'mini '  stack and this is probably the only my only chance.  I think I'll go with one classic and one thin . 

Now just have to decide yg or rg.  Going in today and I'll try on and hopefully leave with something .


----------



## kelly girl

The yellow gold classic Love stacked with the yellow gold thin looks really pretty. A forum member posted a pic some time ago; simple and lovely.


----------



## Tinamanzo

kelly girl said:


> The yellow gold classic Love stacked with the yellow gold thin looks really pretty. A forum member posted a pic some time ago; simple and lovely.



That's what I decided on. I think I changed my mind 5 times there.  At first it was yellow classic with white thin then I wanted a combo of yg and rg... then all rg. It was quite the seen . Images are too big to post ?


----------



## Tinamanzo

Ok here it is. I'll likely move my vac to other arm.... thoughts?


----------



## KSweet101

Gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Tinamanzo said:


> Ok here it is. I'll likely move my vac to other arm.... thoughts?



Love it. I like the VCA stacked with them


----------



## Grande Latte

That's a clean, simple, gorgeous stack. Congrats!


----------



## Tinamanzo

Thanks ladies ... I'm still thinking ' should I have gotten a rg or wg thin ' ... but I do love the 2 yg. I'm so indecisive... 

What should then next cartier purchase be?  Uh oh this is addictive.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Tinamanzo said:


> Thanks ladies ... I'm still thinking ' should I have gotten a rg or wg thin ' ... but I do love the 2 yg. I'm so indecisive...
> 
> What should then next cartier purchase be?  Uh oh this is addictive.



The YG is gorgeous. As for your next purchase, how about the JUC ring? That's my next one...I think it compliments the Love nicely.


----------



## kelly girl

Love the two YG Loves, I would move the VCA to your other wrist. I prefer the simplicity of the two loves on one wrist.


----------



## impulsive

Next purchase... JUC with diamonds.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tinamanzo said:


> Ok here it is. I'll likely move my vac to other arm.... thoughts?


Very Nice!!  I love your Van Cleef and Arpels bracelet.


----------



## Pgirl2016

I love YG!!!!! YG and YG is such a classic! Stunning! Nice VCA to your other hand [emoji7]


----------



## Tinamanzo

uhpharm01 said:


> Very Nice!!  I love your Van Cleef and Arpels bracelet.


Thank you .  Another surprise from hubby after baby . A step up from the usual Pandora charm gift lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tinamanzo said:


> Thank you .  Another surprise from hubby after baby . A step up from the usual Pandora charm gift lol.


Nice!


----------



## anna22a

Hi everyone! I'm new here!
I have the love ring with 3 diamonds in WG and I want to get a bracelet as well, I wanted the original without diamonds, however I know that the color of it will be different than my ring, do you think it's significant?
I tried on both at the Cartier store, but she gave me the sample one without diamonds and it was full of scratches and didn't look so great, so obviously the one with diamonds looked better because it was brand new.
I can't decide...I don't know if want to pay $5K more just because of the color...I mean the diamonds are nice but I kinda like the plain one..


----------



## Kindness3

anna22a said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here!
> I have the love ring with 3 diamonds in WG and I want to get a bracelet as well, I wanted the original without diamonds, however I know that the color of it will be different than my ring, do you think it's significant?
> I tried on both at the Cartier store, but she gave me the sample one without diamonds and it was full of scratches and didn't look so great, so obviously the one with diamonds looked better because it was brand new.
> I can't decide...I don't know if want to pay $5K more just because of the color...I mean the diamonds are nice but I kinda like the plain one..


Go with what speaks to you first ,later on you can add another one down the line,I love the plain one too ,please share.phots when you can ,


----------



## nastasja

diamonds, always.


----------



## Violet Bleu

They are going to be quite different in color. The one with diamonds has a shiny rhodium finish while the one without is steely grey. I personally prefer the grayish WG because it reminds me of platinum. Since you have a WG ring with diamonds, I would recommend getting a WG Love with diamonds so they can match in tone. You will notice a difference if you get the Love without diamonds. Have you also considered getting a plain RG or YG Love?


----------



## anna22a

Violet Bleu said:


> They are going to be quite different in color. The one with diamonds has a shiny rhodium finish while the one without is steely grey. I personally prefer the grayish WG because it reminds me of platinum. Since you have a WG ring with diamonds, I would recommend getting a WG Love with diamonds so they can match in tone. You will notice a difference if you get the Love without diamonds. Have you also considered getting a plain RG or YG Love?



I don't wear yellow gold, only white


----------



## Violet Bleu

anna22a said:


> I don't wear yellow gold, only white


Okay. Then I would do WG with diamonds or RG.


----------



## Grande Latte

Violet Bleu gives the best answers! Go with WG with diamonds to match your ring. Even though it's quite a hefty price tag, I think it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## cartier_love

anna22a said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here!
> I have the love ring with 3 diamonds in WG and I want to get a bracelet as well, I wanted the original without diamonds, however I know that the color of it will be different than my ring, do you think it's significant?
> I tried on both at the Cartier store, but she gave me the sample one without diamonds and it was full of scratches and didn't look so great, so obviously the one with diamonds looked better because it was brand new.
> I can't decide...I don't know if want to pay $5K more just because of the color...I mean the diamonds are nice but I kinda like the plain one..



Get the plain one plated for $200. Cartier will do it and they'll be the same color.


----------



## anna22a

cartier_love said:


> Get the plain one plated for $200. Cartier will do it and they'll be the same color.


I asked her about it, she said they don't do it


----------



## cartier_love

anna22a said:


> I asked her about it, she said they don't do it


She is wrong. Here is the response I got from Cartier. I also checked with Cartier in Maryland, they checked and said the same thing.

The Love bracelet you have inquired about, reference number B6035400 is valued at $6,750.00 USD. This beautiful bracelet is expertly crafted from our finest 18KT white gold, weighing approximately 38.60 grams. The screw motifs, ideal oval shape and undeniable elegance establish the piece as a timeless tribute to passionate romance.



In response to your inquiry, the rhodium plating service is approximately $200.00 USD. Please kindly note that it will take approximately two weeks to complete the service.



We trust that this information meets your needs and remain at your disposal for any further assistance.

Yours sincerely,

Kassidy
Cartier Relations Center
1-800-227-8437


----------



## anna22a

So odd she said they don't do it, I'll go to a different location


----------



## Violet Bleu

Grande Latte said:


> Violet Bleu gives the best answers! Go with WG with diamonds to match your ring. Even though it's quite a hefty price tag, I think it's worth it in the long run.


Thank you @Grande Latte


----------



## J Cn

I'm a guy planning on buying my first Cartier Love Bracelet. I will probably go for the Yellow Gold option because it is the most iconic to me (Rose Gold blends too much with my skin and White Gold looks like silver to me. Plus apparently, the WG without diamonds turns dull and the WG with diamonds requires replating).

Should I get the plain Love Bracelet or the one with 4 diamonds?


----------



## GoldFish8

4 diamonds! But I am partial. In my opinion there is something so special about having those little diamonds. It makes the piece just feel more luxurious for some reason! I cant Explain it. If price is not an issue, go for the 4 diamonds. The plain one is gorgeous too, but I love my 4 diamond loves!


----------



## avcbob

I'm also a guy and I have a YG and a WG, non diamond love; I'm not a diamond kind of guy.  I like the contrast of the two colors together. A note on the WG - Yes, the non diamond love turns silver, but I had mine plated so it looks just like the diamond version.  It may need to be replated at some point, but I'm thinking it's good for many years so I'm not concerned about that.  The WG was my first one and for my skin tone I like the WG if it's the only one, but the two together really POP! You might want to consider spending the extra money on two non diamond rather than one with 4 diamonds.

Keep us posted on your decision!!

Bob




J Cn said:


> I'm a guy planning on buying my first Cartier Love Bracelet. I will probably go for the Yellow Gold option because it is the most iconic to me (Rose Gold blends too much with my skin and White Gold looks like silver to me. Plus apparently, the WG without diamonds turns dull and the WG with diamonds requires replating).
> 
> Should I get the plain Love Bracelet or the one with 4 diamonds?


----------



## Tiare

My preference is non-diamond for men.

I think the plain gold Love is a good compromise of sparkle and oomph.

If you really wanted gold and diamonds, maybe the Hermes Kelly would work better, since the diamonds are much more subtle.


----------



## lovecartier

Please don't let anyone tell you what they prefer "for men". If you like the 4 diamond, it's a great twist on a classic with a little extra sparkle. I have the 4 diamond and the 10 diamond that I wear daily. The plain is iconic, and I have that as well, but don't love wearing three. Either the plain or the 4 diamond are great choices.


----------



## goldengirl123

I think it comes down to whether you like the diamonds enough to justify the extra cost.  It’s such a personal preference.  I have the plain YG love and wanted to put the extra funds towards buying a second bracelet. Either way, I look forward to seeing what you select!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I started saying "plain is more suited for men", then I realized that's just me applying a heteronormative standard.

So wear whichever one makes you happier. You really can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I have two plain but considering a rose gold with 4 diamonds lol.


----------



## J Cn

Leo the Lion said:


> I have two plain but considering a rose gold with 4 diamonds lol.


How do you like the JUC compared to the Love Bracelet? Do scratches show up as much on the JUC?


----------



## Leo the Lion

J Cn said:


> How do you like the JUC compared to the Love Bracelet? Do scratches show up as much on the JUC?


Less scratches on the JUC. I almost prefer the JUC over the love, so cool and different looking plus you can remove it easily. You cannot go wrong with anything from Cartier, so classic and everything is unisex!


----------



## bagidiotic

Go for the diamond 
Ultimate class
Design can copy
Good quality diamond says it all


----------



## vcaalhambra

lapurse said:


> I had the hardest time deciding between the plain or 4 diamond yg love bracelet. Finally bought a plain one a couple of days ago but still wavering! Anyone been in a same situation a while back and have honestly regretted going with plain? Or became happier that you picked the plain as time went on?
> 
> I don't plan on getting more Love but will be adding JUC rg diamond in a year or two.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


I am having the same issue now. Trying to decide between plain vs 4 diamonds YG. Any suggestions?


----------



## vcaalhambra

J Cn said:


> I'm a guy planning on buying my first Cartier Love Bracelet. I will probably go for the Yellow Gold option because it is the most iconic to me (Rose Gold blends too much with my skin and White Gold looks like silver to me. Plus apparently, the WG without diamonds turns dull and the WG with diamonds requires replating).
> 
> Should I get the plain Love Bracelet or the one with 4 diamonds?


I am having the same issue. This is my first love bracelet, it will be in YG. Can't decide whether or not to get plain or 4 diamonds. Any suggestions? Is the one with 4 diamonds heavier? Another option is to add legers bracelet with one diamond next to the plan, it also has a beautiful cartier logo clasp.


----------



## vcaalhambra

kim_mac said:


> 4 votes plain
> 4 votes diamond
> 
> here's a picture with all the combos: pave, 4 diamond, 10 diamond, and plain.  i love them all!


Which one did you end up getting? I have the same dilemma now, trying to decide between plan or 4 diamonds. Any regrets?


----------



## uhpharm01

Tinamanzo said:


> Ok here it is. I'll likely move my vac to other arm.... thoughts?


I like that Van Cleef bracelet and the Cartier ones too. This forum is so much trouble for my saving account. LOL.


----------



## Mariajorgensen

Hi all cartier lovers,

I have wanted a love braclet for a long time and am considering pulling the trigger for my upcoming birthday next month. 

I am currently thinking either the plain  rose gold alternatively 4 diamond.

I’ve been researching and see that a lot  of people that buys the plain one regret and wish they bought the one with diamonds however not sure it diamonds would be to flashy for everyday wear?

I am planning on wearing this ALL the time. 

I would appreciate all inputs as I probably won’t buy a second one for a while.

thank you in advance


----------



## Rockysmom

Diamonds are not flashy IMO. For my first and only love bracelet I would do the 6 diamond one


----------



## euro-luxe

Go for the diamonds. It is appropriate for everyday use. I drip in diamonds each day & people just get used to it. Never regret dazzling. It is an investment piece. Buy some bling.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Buy something you really want and love , don’t get the plain one if it’s only because it’s cheaper. I have the plain one because i really love the plain one so i never regret it. And i think 4 diamond is not flashy


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I would ask you, taking money out of the equation, which would you purchase? Classic or the diamond? That's your answer 

The diamonds are small but gives it a nice amount of bling. Its ok for everyday use, i wear mine all the time


----------



## MamaOfA

I don’t think the 4 diamond love is flashy or too loud. I have it and never take it off. The diamonds add a nice sparkle but it’s more subtle in my opinion. Just get which ever one makes your heart sing more.


----------



## goldengirl123

I have a plain YG one and love it. But, if you really want the one with diamonds, don’t settle! You will forever regret it. Save up a little longer and get the one you want.


----------



## Chaton

Rockysmom said:


> Diamonds are not flashy IMO. For my first and only love bracelet I would do the 6 diamond one



Do they still have the 6 diamond one?  I don’t have a store in my city and only see the 4 diamond and full diamond bracelets online.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

If you are looking for alternating diamonds, then yes, now it’s 4-diamonds.

Having said that, I would go 4-diamonds all the way as it’s the best of both worlds. There are both diamonds and the screw motif.


----------



## missisa07

I'm very partial to the diamonds.  I've read time and time again of people posting here that they regret "settling" for the plain one and now they have to sell it and lose money in order to get the one they truly want with diamonds.


----------



## Mariajorgensen

I appreciate you all for taking your time with your inputs. Probably have a few weeks to decide as cartier have closed down until further notice. 

if anyone else wants to share their opinions feel free, as I love reading what all you amazing people think


----------



## XCCX

I am also taking advantage of the temporary closure to take my time to make a decision regarding my 2nd love bracelet.
I have the plain YG and trying to decide between the 4 and the 10 diamonds.
Honestly, I know I want the 4 diamonds just because I love the screw motif that much!

If it was my only one, I’d definitely go for the 4 diamond one


----------



## Mariajorgensen

XCCX said:


> I am also taking advantage of the temporary closure to take my time to make a decision regarding my 2nd love bracelet.
> I have the plain YG and trying to decide between the 4 and the 10 diamonds.
> Honestly, I know I want the 4 diamonds just because I love the screw motif that much!
> 
> If it was my only one, I’d definitely go for the 4 diamond one


Thank you for your input  you are so right, with the 4 diamond you get the best of two worlds with the screw motif since it is my first and I probably won’t get an additional for a couple of years 

keep me posted what you decide to go for !  x


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’m kind of in the same boat as OP. I would like to get a Love bracelet and definitely in white gold, but am debating between 4 diamonds or the Rainbow.


----------



## tulipfield

I avoid white diamonds because though they’re pretty I know they’re basically valueless.  I have two plain Loves but if I wanted something a little more flashy I’d get colored gemstones.


----------



## Chaton

I will be ordering the RG 4 diamond classic love this week to go with RG small love.  I debated between the two also, but I think the extra oomph will make my stacking more special.  Ironically, my husband knew I would want some diamonds on it and went straight to looking at the ones with diamonds online - guess he knows diamonds are a girl's best friend! 

I'm very excited, but it will probably take longer to arrive since we are getting it engraved for our anniversary (so I better like it! haha).


----------



## LaAlan

New here. Please help. Do your classic love and diamond love stack perfectly? Or is the diamond love a little thicker/wider looking? My original is pretty old and not stacking perfectly w diamond new design one.


----------



## Chaton

kim_mac said:


> also fyi - the 4 diamond bracelet is slightly thicker (more metal) than the plain and has more glow coming from the metal.  i didn't know this until the SA pointed it out.



@LaAlan - I wonder if this is why.  It was the first I ever heard of it, but I suppose it makes sense.  It's also one of the reasons why I decided to go with the 4 diamond one, which my husband and I just ordered online.  I hope it will stack well or perfectly with the small love, but I haven't heard anyone mention anything about it previously.

While we are on the topic, my husband and I decided to hold off on the engraving because as it turns out, the 4 diamond only allows 4 characters, which includes spacing as characters, making it extremely difficult to engrave anything meaningful on it.  We wanted to do his FIRST INITIAL (space) HEART symbol (space) MY INITIAL -  (this is on our wedding bands with mine the opposite), but that's 5 characters in total when you include the spacing between the heart.  We might have to go with no spaces, but we didn't know how that would look aesthetically so we decided to hold off until we can go inquire in person in an actual boutique for the engraving.


----------



## avcbob

Chaton said:


> @LaAlan - I wonder if this is why.  It was the first I ever heard of it, but I suppose it makes sense.  It's also one of the reasons why I decided to go with the 4 diamond one, which my husband and I just ordered online.  I hope it will stack well or perfectly with the small love, but I haven't heard anyone mention anything about it previously.
> 
> While we are on the topic, my husband and I decided to hold off on the engraving because as it turns out, the 4 diamond only allows 4 characters, which includes spacing as characters, making it extremely difficult to engrave anything meaningful on it.  We wanted to do his FIRST INITIAL (space) HEART symbol (space) MY INITIAL -  (this is on our wedding bands with mine the opposite), but that's 5 characters in total when you include the spacing between the heart.  We might have to go with no spaces, but we didn't know how that would look aesthetically so we decided to hold off until we can go inquire in person in an actual boutique for the engraving.


My wife has 3 traditional Loves and one thin. (One full diamond, one 4 diamond, one no diamond and thin full diamond).  They stack perfectly together.  As for the engraving, her full diamond has 11 characters engraved, it's quite small though.  If they were able to fit 11 on the full diamond, I don't know why they are saying you can only have 4 characters.  Her 4 diamond has 7 characters, but this one is about 10 years old and maybe they've changed their policy??


----------



## Chaton

avcbob said:


> My wife has 3 traditional Loves and one thin. (One full diamond, one 4 diamond, one no diamond and thin full diamond).  They stack perfectly together.  As for the engraving, her full diamond has 11 characters engraved, it's quite small though.  If they were able to fit 11 on the full diamond, I don't know why they are saying you can only have 4 characters.  Her 4 diamond has 7 characters, but this one is about 10 years old and maybe they've changed their policy??



This is very helpful, and thank you for your response.  If you go online, you can see it only allows 4 characters on the 4 diamond.  For the plain, it allows 10 characters.  We called them on the phone, and as it turns out, the SA also stated you can only engrave 4 characters (after initially stating you can't engrave at all and after overlooking that what we wanted was 5 characters).  I was sort of shocked that they are not better informed as he had to check on the engraving after we stated the site allows it.  It's ok - since he was really patient and nice even if lacking knowledge on their products.

Did you do it in-house, where they send it off to NY, or a third-party?  I know I have seen others have theirs engraved on a blog before, but she stated it was sent to a third party and she could fit more than the standard on the 4 diamond.  However, it was not as centered as she would have liked.  I prefer to have it done by Cartier in-house.  With what you have said is good info, hopefully, we can persuade them to make it smaller and place more characters also!!  Thanks again!


----------



## avcbob

Chaton said:


> This is very helpful, and thank you for your response.  If you go online, you can see it only allows 4 characters on the 4 diamond.  For the plain, it allows 10 characters.  We called them on the phone, and as it turns out, the SA also stated you can only engrave 4 characters (after initially stating you can't engrave at all and after overlooking that what we wanted was 5 characters).  I was sort of shocked that they are not better informed as he had to check on the engraving after we stated the site allows it.  It's ok - since he was really patient and nice even if lacking knowledge on their products.
> , but
> 
> Did you do it in-house, where they send it off to NY, or a third-party?  I know I have seen others have theirs engraved on a blog before, but she stated it was sent to a third party and she could fit more than the standard on the 4 diamond.  However, it was not as centered as she would have liked.  I prefer to have it done by Cartier in-house.  With what you have said is good info, hopefully, we can persuade them to make it smaller and place more characters also!!  Thanks again!


Yes, all of our engraving was done by Cartier.  It was sent out, maybe to New York, but done by them.  We are talking about engraving on the inside of the bracelet, correct?? I've heard that Cartier can be persnickety about repairs and polishing if you have it engraved by anyone but them.  If you'd like, drop me a PM and I'll see if I can find a photo to send you.

I haven't seen the engraving on my Wife's Loves for many years, but I'm assuming it's still there!


----------



## Chaton

avcbob said:


> Yes, all of our engraving was done by Cartier.  It was sent out, maybe to New York, but done by them.  We are talking about engraving on the inside of the bracelet, correct?? I've heard that Cartier can be persnickety about repairs and polishing if you have it engraved by anyone but them.  If you'd like, drop me a PM and I'll see if I can find a photo to send you.
> 
> I haven't seen the engraving on my Wife's Loves for many years, but I'm assuming it's still there!



Yes, engraving on the inside.  I will send you a PM - thanks for taking the time to do this for me!


----------



## fancynancy1218

I have seen the Cartier love bracelet with 6 diamonds. Do they currently sell it with the 6 diamonds?
Thanks


----------



## LaAlan

fancynancy1218 said:


> I have seen the Cartier love bracelet with 6 diamonds. Do they currently sell it with the 6 diamonds?
> Thanks


On their site, I only see the small w 6 diamonds not the original wide one.


----------



## fancynancy1218

No not in their website. I have seen other people own it.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

The original with 6 diamonds was an old style. The current style only has 4 diamonds.


----------



## fancynancy1218

voodoodoll2005 said:


> The original with 6 diamonds was an old style. The current style only has 4 diamonds.


Okay thanks! I’m thinking of getting one with diamonds and just wanted to know my options.


----------



## Chaton

My PG 4 diamond love just arrived!  Thank you for letting me share my new Love and Joy!  

A big SHOUT OUT to @avcbob for all the help you provided me!


----------



## Mariajorgensen

Chaton said:


> My PG 4 diamond love just arrived!  Thank you for letting me share my new Love and Joy!
> 
> A big SHOUT OUT to @avcbob for all the help you provided me!
> View attachment 4720118



Looks amazing!!!! 

cant wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## bisousx

I have the 4 diamond RG, zero regrets so far. I now want a plain RG and thin JUC to stack


----------



## Chaton

Mariajorgensen said:


> Looks amazing!!!!
> 
> cant wait to get mine!!!!



Thank you so much, and you will LOVE it!  I'm so glad I got it with diamonds because I love the extra sparkle, and now I will never wonder and second guess myself.

If they still had the 6 diamond one, I'd probably get that one - it's a perfect balance of diamonds while still keeping the motif, but this one will still do !!  Now my stack is complete and perfect!

Please share a photo when you get yours!!


----------



## MamaOfA

Chaton said:


> My PG 4 diamond love just arrived!  Thank you for letting me share my new Love and Joy!
> 
> A big SHOUT OUT to @avcbob for all the help you provided me!
> View attachment 4720118


Looks amazing!


----------



## paris_here_icome

kim_mac said:


> i'm going to cartier this afternoon to buy a love bracelet but need your help deciding between the plain or 4 diamonds.  i know the plain is the original and iconic but i LOVE diamonds and the 4 diamonds would give me the best of both worlds - the look of the screws and diamonds.  i'm probably going to go with rose gold but i'll try on the yellow gold just in case it looks better on me.
> 
> please help me!!!  plain or with 4 diamonds???  which do you prefer???


Hi,
I stumbled on your post through Google search whether I should get a plain Love bangle or with diamonds.  Since this post was a while ago, I am wondering what your final decision was.  
I plan to stack the bangle with my tennis bracelet and I can’t decide if it is too much to have the bangle with diamond stacking with a diamond bracelet.  I’d love and appreciate any thoughts that would help me making a final decision.  Thanks so much


----------



## Abundantiaworld

I preferred with  Diamond


----------



## paris_here_icome

Abundantiaworld said:


> I preferred with  Diamond


Thank you so much for your response.  I got the 4 diamonds sometimes on April after posting this thread.


----------



## Namwan-

I’m deciding whether to get a plain rose gold Love or the one with four diamonds. Are the diamonds noticeable enough to be worth the price difference?


----------



## Swanky

Namwan- said:


> I’m deciding whether to get a plain rose gold Love or the one with four diamonds. Are the diamonds noticeable enough to be worth the price difference?



I have a small Love with 6 and a regular Love with 4, they're low key, not "blingy", but I love them personally.  Only you can decide for you!


----------



## vgnsprkl

Namwan- said:


> I’m deciding whether to get a plain rose gold Love or the one with four diamonds. Are the diamonds noticeable enough to be worth the price difference?


I recommend seeing them in person if possible. I was underwhelmed by pictures of the Love with diamonds but in person the diamonds elevated the look for me. I love the sparkle and can't imagine having made another choice. I also think if you already have other bracelets you'll stack it with, or if diamonds don't do much for you, it may make less of a difference. Good luck!


----------



## Namwan-

vgnsprkl said:


> I recommend seeing them in person if possible. I was underwhelmed by pictures of the Love with diamonds but in person the diamonds elevated the look for me. I love the sparkle and can't imagine having made another choice. I also think if you already have other bracelets you'll stack it with, or if diamonds don't do much for you, it may make less of a difference. Good luck!


Which one do you have?


----------



## *xtina

I loved the look of the 4 diamonds, but when I got my first love 4 years ago, I decided against them because I planned to wear it with a tennis bracelet.   This past weekend, I added a 4 diamond love to my stack to commemorate a big career milestone, and a bunch of personal milestones and a bday.   The YG plain and YG 4 diamond are perfect together IMO.  I waited years for this combo and I’m obsessed.  They also still look great together with a tennis bracelet.


----------



## vgnsprkl

Namwan- said:


> Which one do you have?


Regular rg love with four diamonds ☺️ no regrets


----------

